# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  اكيد مسجات جديدة

## بحر الشوق

أحبك كثر ماضاقت من أسباب الفراق صدور
أحبك كثر من سمي يتيم وخاطره مكسور
أحبك كثر ماتنقال هالكلمه بدون شعور
أحبك كثر ماضاق المكان بواحد مقهور
أحبك كثر ماطارت تحت شمس الزمان طيور.
.............
إذا الخطوه بدت صعبه
وصارت بيننا اميال
تذكر أن لك صحبه 
محبتها توازي جبال.
...........
انت قالو فيك احلى مثل
انت قالو فيك كل الغزل
بسمتك
نظرتك
حتى رسايلك عسل
.................


تحياتي
بحـــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## دمعه حزن

يا هلا ببحر الشوق

وأكيد بنشكرك على هالمسجات الحلوة

تسلم يمناك على المشاركة الطيبة

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

بانتظار جديدك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سهم الناصرة

حلوة المسجات مرة اخ بحر تسلم يالغالي 
وعساك على القوة

----------


## بحر الشوق

تسلمين يامشرفتنا وماننحرم يارب

هلا سهووووم كيفك ان شاء بخير اشكرك على مرورك وتواجدك بين صفحات قلمي 


تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## سيف الحب

تسلم اختي 

على مسجات  :)

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووووور على المسجاااااااات رووووووووعه

----------


## بحر الشوق

الله اخليك اخوي سيف الحب وترى انا ولد 
تسلمين اخت بيسان على التعقب 
تحياتي 
بحر الشوق

----------


## لهلو

مشووور اخوي بحر الشوق ع المسجات الجميلة
ويعطيك الف عافية
لاعدمنا جديدك يارب
تقبل تحياتي اختك:
لهلو

----------


## أمل الظهور

تشكر اخ بحر 

مسجات رائعه

يعطيك العافية

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلمي خيتو

ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه

بانتظار الجديد


صمتـ الجروح ..........

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه اخووي ..

تسلم ايدينك خيو ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*يسلمووو ع المسجات الحلووه*
*يعطيك الله العافية*

----------


## hope

مسجات حلوة وخفيفه

مشكور اخوي بحر الشوق 

يعطيك ربي الف عافية

تحياتي
حور

----------


## مهودي

يسلموووووووو ع ــــــلى المسجات الحلووووووهـ ... @
وفي إنتظار جديدك ... @

----------


## Taka

*يسلمو ع المسجات ...*

----------


## Sweet Magic

شكرا على المسجات

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*  يسلمووو اخوي ع المسجااات* 

* حلوين مره ربي يعطيك الف عافيه* 

* الولاء الفاطمي*

----------

